
Moore's law for fusion: 50 years of progress - curtis
http://i.imgur.com/BN0pz.png
======
curtis
Linked from this Reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/hsmge/moores_law_for_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/hsmge/moores_law_for_fusion_50_years_of_progress/)

